# Linksys router security question.



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

I got a wireless linksys router with security turned off. But I turned on the option where it only lets comptuers connect if their mac address is on the list. 

Is this safe enough or do I have to setup security?


----------



## colorblindjimbo (Jun 25, 2007)

OuTLawZ-GoSu said:


> I got a wireless linksys router with security turned off. But I turned on the option where it only lets comptuers connect if their mac address is on the list.
> 
> Is this safe enough or do I have to setup security?


It is pretty safe, but people can sniff your network traffic, and spoof MAC addresses. So there is still potential of people getting on your network, the odds of it happening are very very low. I usually just stick WPA on my networks.


----------



## OuTLawZ-GoSu (May 28, 2007)

How can I see who's connected to my network?


----------



## colorblindjimbo (Jun 25, 2007)

Network monitoring software, I don't know the names of them off the top of my head though...


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It is recommended these days to use wireless encryption to protect your wireless network, such as WPA. Most modern wireless routers and NICs support WPA. MAC filtering is more of a speed-bump than anything, and will only stop the average lay-person from stealing your wireless.

As for easily finding out who is connected to your wireless network, many routers can list in their configuration interface who is using it. There is software available that can sniff and find out who is using what, however the easiest method is reported through the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

In truth, WPA is the only real wireless security available.

The Six Dumbest Ways to Secure A Wireless LAN


----------

